# bolens 1800 hdro motor replacement?



## patdufo1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I just bought a bolens 1800 with a 18 magnum with a hole in the block(governor),any how what can I replace this with?newer engine?Mine is side shaft with pto(electric I think)on front?Or have a good one for sale?any info would be apreciated,thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll find a few alternative ideas here on the forum in regards to an engine.


----------

